# Varieties help



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys, looking for a little input on my mice! A little over a year ago I introduced a new buck in to my breeding to improve the size of my mice. Now I have lots of different colours popping up and I want to understand why. I understand the basics of genetics, recessives, dominants, etc but when I try to read up on the colours it's all laid out in letters and abbreviations that I just don't understand.

So the buck I introduced was supposed to be siamese. He had blue, black and argente siblings, his mother was agouti. Not sure about the sire.
I bred him, and then bred the next generation, and got blues, blacks, and lots and lots of pink eyed whites. Having never ever had pink eyed white before is it reasonable to assume he was actually himilayan? 
I also had a black and tan doe, I bred the two together and got some black tans and chocolate tans. Bred from the black tan and got a lilac fox.

How did I get lilac fox? From reading it seems I need chinchilla to get fox?? Or do I not?

I also have a lot of does that I thought were lilac, but they are definitely pointed, they look like blue burmese. Is that possible? How does that happen?

Now, several generations down the line, I have himilayans popping up (from blue to the pointed lilas/blue burmese). How? Is the himilayan gene recessive? They have very dark points, not like the first 'siamese' who had very pale points.

Finally, in my latest litter, I have some lilacs/blue burmese (not sure which, too young for points), some PEWs, and two that I'm not sure on. They are *almost* white but not quite, they have dark red eyes compared to the pink of the whites. They look silver? Is that possible? What else might it be if not?

Just an added note, I used to get lots of agouti, argente, black and dove pop up, but I haven't had any new ones born in about a year.

Thanks for any help, I really want to know what I've got going on, it's fascinating. It was simpler when I just had blues though XD


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Buck was probably Himalayan. ch/c
Fox is a^t. It is not connected to Chinchilla.
Yes Blue Burmese is a thing. a/a B/* ch/cch d/d
The Himalayan gene is recessive. You are probably getting Siamese mice now, which is ch/ch.
Dark red eyes likely means Siamese that have not gotten their points yet.


----------

